# Safe way to clean hard water stains. Sunstar's way.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a 1 gallon tank off cid.. shame I did not think to take pics before I started. But when I am done, I will share the pictures.

The tank had considerable lime deposits near the top. Cleaning that can be a real pain in the aft.

If you are lazy...this is for you.

Providing the tank is not needed immediately, I recommend at least two days for this. Sounds like a lot of work? Nope

What you need is a J-cloth and some strong vinegar.

pour vinegar into the tank. Vinegar is a safe natural cleaner with a lot of bite. use the J cloth to swill it around along the glass. I cut the J-cloth to fit the tank and then lay the tank somewhat on the side so the crusty side is on the bottom. Prop the tank so fluids don't spill out
strech the J-cloth so the end is in the vinegar and then smooth it out over the side of the tank you need to clean. 

leave it for a few hours to over night.

Eat pizza, drink beer, watch TV, fuss with fish.

Come back, wipe clean and then turn to work on the next side. REPEAT


When you are done, all the lime should be off. Good as new.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh so thats how you did it! Wonderful 

Bad me too.. I let that tank sit for a while with some moss in it and it evaporated away for a couple of weeks. Eeww


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Sunstar knows many secrets


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Along these lines, I've had good results using a paste made from vinegar and baking soda which just sort of replaces the cloth to keep a wet solution in place.

Lemon juice and salt is good too, it even works well to remove rust stains from clothes. (thanks to my Mom for this tip!)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have usedlemon juice when I didn't have vinegar.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. will try this one out next time


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Can i use vinegar to clean up the white hard residue on inside rim of my tank even though my fishies are in there?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it's on the glass, you can use a razor blade to scrape it away. Else, use a papaer towel soaked (but not dripping) in vinegar, lay it on the calcified area, leave for 1 hour then wipe away.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> If it's on the glass, you can use a razor blade to scrape it away. Else, use a papaer towel soaked (but not dripping) in vinegar, lay it on the calcified area, leave for 1 hour then wipe away.


Yup! I did that to salvage a number of 15 gallon tanks from my uni's basement

Edit: I used a dollarama spray bottle filled with vinegar! It's epic... you spray the paper towel until it's sticks to the side =D


----------

